# Παπαγάλοι > Διατροφή >  Ποιά φρούτα-λαχανικά αρέσουν περισσότερο στους παπαγάλους σας?

## Andreas4

Παιδία θα ήθελα να σας ρωτήσω ποιά φρούτα και λαχανικά δίνεται στους παπαγάλους σας και τι τους αρέσει περισσότερο! εμένα μόνο μαρούλι και αγγουράκι τρώνε προς το παρόν! τους έβαλα τις προάλλες και τριμμένο καρότο και σταφύλια αλλά ούτε τα άγγιξαν..

----------


## lagreco69

Το αγγουρι δεν εχει κατι το ιδιαιτερο να τους προσφερει, εχω διαβασει! εμενα τρωνε πεπονι, καρπουζι, φραουλες, νεκταρινια, ροδακινα, σταφιλια, κερασια. τωρα ειναι και πρωι, μπορει να ξεχασα κανενα! αρεσει στα lovebirds. στο cockatiel δεν του αρεσει μονο το πεπονι τα υπολοιπα τα τσακιζει! απο λαχανικα τρωνε μαρουλι, μπροκολο, λαχανο, καροτο, φασολακια. γλιστριδα, ριγανι, βασιλικο, πιπερια. να τους τα κρεμας απο το κλουβι σαν παιχνιδι Αντρεα, στο μπολακι εμενα δεν τα ετρωγαν. τα βρισκουν πιο δελεαστικα φαινεται εαν κρεμονται!! δες και αυτο το αρθρο Τι επιτρέπεται να τρώει ο παπαγάλος μας και τι όχι

----------


## COMASCO

αν και τρωνε σχεδον ολα...το καροτο το ''σκοτωνουν''

----------


## geog87

τα δικα μου παπαγαλακια τρωνε σχεδον τα παντα!!!ειδικα ο μονκ μου δεν υπαρχει φρουτο κ λαχανικο που να του το βαλω κ να μην το τσακισει!!!!το κοκατιλ ειναι δυστροπο στο φαι αλλα τουλαχιστον δοκιμαζει λιγο χωρις να ξετρελαινεται!!!Παιδια οσον αφορα το αγγουρι κ το μαρουλι επειδη κ τα δυο "παραβιαζουν" τις καλλιεργειες με πολλα φυτοφαρμακα για ταχεια παραγωγη δν ξερω αν ειναι οτι καλυτερο!εγω τα αποφευγω παντως...εκτος αν στειλει τπτ ο θειος απο το χωριο που τα καλλιεργει για προσωπικη χρηση κ οχι για παραγωγη κ εχουν μονο κοπρια!!

----------


## lagreco69

> το μαρουλι επειδη κ τα δυο "παραβιαζουν" τις καλλιεργειες με πολλα φυτοφαρμακα για ταχεια παραγωγη δν ξερω αν ειναι οτι καλυτερο!


Γιωργο το μαρουλι δεν το τρωμε ετσι!! εμεις τουλαχιστον 
στην οικογενεια μου, το αφηνουμε 1 ωρα σε λεκανη με νερο και ξυδι.

----------


## geog87

Δημητρη μου εδω με πιανεις αδιαβαστο!

----------


## Andreas4

πάντως ξετρελαίνονται για μαρούλι τα δικά μου! σήμερα τσίμπησαν και σταφύλι!!

----------

